# Warning points exposed



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I went into someone's the reflector check something, and noticed that on the screen I could see Warning points. Now, of course it's no one's business other than the mods and the user who has points, but I was surprised to see this. Is this the way it's supposed to be?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Was it me? I have one for ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't actually know... As a moderator I might see things that a non-moderator can't see.

That said... I'm not sure what it hurts for other people to see you have warning points. You have to earn them through actions on the forum... and most users do not have them.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It seems to be another Tapatalk app issue. On the web it doesn't show up, even on the profile page. It only appears in the Tapatalk app (at least iPad) when viewing the profile.

No, it wasn't yours Drucifer


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Interesting as I can't find any such setting for members to see or not see other members warning points. You can see your own, there is a setting for that.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, I can see my own even on this page. It only seems to be exposed in the profile view on the app, underneath Occupation.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Interesting... I've been a moderator so long and we changed forum software recently so I actually don't know what a non-moderator sees with regard to warning points. I feel like I have been on other forums, though, where I have seen warning points or something similar for other users. That's why I didn't think anything of it.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I've noticed for a longtime now that my view of my posts shows zero warning points (not that I haven't deserved some in the past)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

As far as I know it's by design that you see your own on your posts. Since this is only visible in the Tapatalk app, that's why I believe it's a bug.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

TapaTalk said they have found that bug. They are still looking into a few others we reported.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Excellent. It's definitely minor compared to some of the others, but every bug squashed is a good thing, unless the fix causes a bigger bug


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

You know what they say. If you don't, click below...


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't actually know... As a moderator I might see things that a non-moderator can't see.


Yes you can Stew..... You can see I have 1 point.......

Actually that expired months ago. Can you please see if (Or would ya rather) you can remove the point as its expired?? (Only active points should show up as active)

Danke my friend! -- HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Generally, when warning points are given they do not expire. It is a "permanent record" that reminds moderators and the member seeing their own points (if any) that there have been issues in the past. The moderators can look at the history of prior points given and see if current behavior has changed ... the member can hopefully change the behavior that led to the points being given.

If one is not a moderator and is seeing the points total for other users that is not the intent of the moderators. Moderation is between the moderation team and the member who has received moderation. There are times where moderation actions are made public ... but for the most part, it is between the moderators and the individual.

(Any questions or comments about moderation should be sent by PM to a moderator, any moderator.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think James covers a lot of territory there better than I could have... so thanks for that post, James.

As James notes, in cases where you suspect an error let a moderator know since as I noted I wouldn't be able to tell if other users are seeing your points because I would always be seeing them and not think anything of it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

As a mere user, I would love to have warning points shown for everyone.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This is another bug that's been corrected with the Tapatalk fix.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

James Long said:


> Generally, when warning points are given they do not expire. It is a "permanent record" that reminds moderators and the member seeing their own points (if any) that there have been issues in the past.


Ah Danke James..... I am very sorry I ever did anything to make you guys mad enough to issue me a point.... I am so sorry buddy..... I love this site and dont wanna think of myself a bother here.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> Ah Danke James..... I am very sorry I ever did anything to make you guys mad enough to issue me a point.... I am so sorry buddy..... I love this site and dont wanna think of myself a bother here.....


Psssst..... $500 sent to my P.O. Box won't get the points removed, nor am I implying that any Mod is susceptible to bribery, but it will make you feel less guilty, and I will issue a like a day for each post you make for the next 3 months.....

:rotfl:

:goodjob: :goodjob:


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Or become a club member and that will give you brownie points.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Merci Dave!!

Maybe Ill do that buddy


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

David Bott said:


> Or become a club member and that will give you brownie points.


James doesn't care about club membership. I'm an example. He's like a state trooper. No Remorse.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

samrs said:


> James doesn't care about club membership. I'm an example. He's like a state trooper. No Remorse.


Seems like the only one that cares is Mr Bott, all others have express they give a rat's behind... I always willing to help the site.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I appreciate people who make the commitment to DBSTalk to join the club and help pay for the services provided. It is not required, but it helps keep the servers running, the software updated and pay for features that make the site better.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

And the Mod salaries, trips to Hawaii, and e.o.y. bonuses!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the point was that while we all value everyone who supports DBSTalk through club membership, that isn't a license to violate rules... so while membership has its privileges, violating rules isn't one of those.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Not to mentioned it was surely a joke like sending money to a staff mod.

Closing Thread

Thanks


----------

